# how many ways to check buds



## Blackie54 (Jul 10, 2014)

Are there any other ways to check to see if the bods are ready or getting ready to be ready for harvesting. I know foreentance in watermelons there are three ways, yellow bottom,thumping, and dryer up curly cure on the stem next to the melon. I just bought a 60-100 power magnifier from Radio Shack an with this you can see the pimples on a nats ***.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2014)

Only one way to check the trichs and that is with a magnifier...sounds like you got it down.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2014)

Yup, Rosebud is right.  There is really only one way with cannabis.


----------

